# pontoon platform-leaning bar



## cazmataz (May 18, 2009)

I am looking to buy a new pontoon boat. I have seen some nice used ones for sale. 

What do you think of having a platform and a leaning bar? Do any of you have one? If so, how often do you use it?


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

here is mine, the lean bar down and out of the way with a striping basket attached, and then the lean bar up and in use... fyi im a huge lard ass and it supports me, but i wouldent bet my life on it.


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

Never used one but would love to have one. Sight fishing still water for the cruisers is a blast!

Nice rig kochanut!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't have one but have a cooler on the back of mine and sit up on that with my feet up on my seat- works fishing the shore lines better than not.


----------



## cazmataz (May 18, 2009)

That Avenger is a freakin' nice boat. I'm jealous, saving up for something similar.


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

cazmataz said:


> That Avenger is a freakin' nice boat. I'm jealous, saving up for something similar.


They are built well also. My brother works for the fabrication company in Ogden that makes them. They had a few problems at first but from what I hear they are all weeded out.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Still lean that the best pontoon for everything is a 14ft nifty Jon boat (0:


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

I've got a Scadden 13ft. McKenzie Drifter...two seats and the front one has a lean bar. We fish the Henry's Fork in it and it is great in the fast and choppy water. You can stand there and fish in the rapids while the back guy rows the boat. We have one falls call Surprise Falls...it is a 5 footer so not huge but still big enough to knock you off balance...and you can stand up through that and cast into the tail waters.


----------

